# New Member to the club!



## billybob7088 (Sep 29, 2007)

I put a down payment on this great Racing 06' (blue/orange) that has been been on ebay for sometime now. I realized it was at a LBS that I never really went into before. Its amazing they have had it for almost 2 years and nobody as swooped it up. Must be becuase it has SRAM on it. I'm will someday switch it over to campy maybe. Either way I have a Merckx! I'll put up some pics once I pay it off in a few weeks and get a few rides in.


----------



## billybob7088 (Sep 29, 2007)

I am also looking for some Merckx jerseys if anyone has any ideas where i can find some older retro ones that would be great. I've ordered all the one's that Gita supplies. I like the one that is on the Merckx web site but i dont seem to find any place to buy it. Hmm.


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

You'd BETTER post pictures when you receive it! :thumbsup: 

Good luck with the quest for the jersey. Ebay is always an option.


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

billybob7088 said:


> I am also looking for some Merckx jerseys if anyone has any ideas where i can find some older retro ones that would be great. I've ordered all the one's that Gita supplies. I like the one that is on the Merckx web site but i dont seem to find any place to buy it. Hmm.


there are many new ones on sale on EBAY from different vendors-molteni, telekom. motorola, to name a few


----------



## billybob7088 (Sep 29, 2007)

Cool. I got saved searches for Telekom and Motorola going. I placed a bid on the tele. Found the site for new Topsorts jerseys getting one of them too. I want the black jersey that is on the Merckx website hope to find one of them someday.

http://www.shopvermarcusa.com/Pro-C...port-Vlaanderen-Short-Sleeve-Jersey-p241.html


----------



## ace70 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Black Merckx Jersey*

Might be of interest, especially with the Australian peso exchange rate

http://www.bumsonbikes.com.au/bob/product.php?productid=84&cat=263&page=1

Cheers


----------

